# Looking for opinions on my hardscape!



## chris-w-89 (18 Feb 2016)

Hi peps,
I have just setup my dry scape in my Signature and looking for opinions please fire away with them?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4 (18 Feb 2016)

I like the second one the best, what plants are you planning to put in there?


----------



## Manuel Arias (18 Feb 2016)

chris-w-89 said:


> have just setup my dry scape in my Signature and looking for opinions please fire away with them?



Hi Chris!

Yes, I agree with dan4x4. The second option looks better. You can improve it by increasing the slope: less height in the front and higher in the back. The rock in the middle is very interesting but make sure is not hiding the rocks behind, and for that a bigger slope will help, as well as maybe bury it a bit more in the soil. I would also tilt more to the right the biggest rock (the one at the back right corner). You can remove then the smallest stone you have put just at the left of that rock, having the space to do the tilt. Then, I will replace the one you have in the foreground (the closest to the front glass) for that one, and then the one at the right of the main rock in the mid ground for this other one. The spare rock you can perfectly deploy it just in front of the biggest one to create some perspective.

Of course, this is just my humble opinion and suggestions. The critical point is that you should feel satisfy with your configuration. That's the key here.


----------



## woodster (19 Feb 2016)

Looking good, num 2 for me as well.


----------



## chris-w-89 (19 Feb 2016)

dan4x4 said:


> I like the second one the best, what plants are you planning to put in there?



I only have a couple in mind at the moment as I am still deciding Dan, what I would like to go for so far is-

Eleocharis acicularis
Rotala rotundifolia 



The scape wasn't settling with me  so when I got home from work I done a wee bit of shuffling, What do you think?
Also think on adding a bit more soil to the back corners.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrHidley (19 Feb 2016)

Most recent hardscape looks much more natural, although I would say that the rocks in the front two rows look a little too organised and evenly spaced. Something I like to do is use masking tape to draw the thirds onto my glass, don't know if anyone else does that, but I find it helps me make a more natural looking setup. I think this would look super with something very minimalistic, a really short carpet of hairgrass, or some HC or Monte Carlo.


----------



## dan4x4 (20 Feb 2016)

Yes This does look better! looks more moody for definite!



chris-w-89 said:


> I only have a couple in mind at the moment as I am still deciding Dan, what I would like to go for so far is-
> 
> Eleocharis acicularis
> Rotala rotundifolia
> ...


----------



## chrismiller12341 (21 Feb 2016)

I like this one the best. What type of fish? I'm to broke for plants. So I scape for the type of fish I'm keeping. It looks like you are going for a carpet. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Feb 2016)

Hi Chris,Looking good cannot wait to see it planted


----------



## chris-w-89 (21 Feb 2016)

Thank you peps I am glad you's like it 
I am planning on getting a group of CPD,Otocinclus, Shrimp and maybe Rosy loaches for live stock.
As for plants I am planning on getting a good number of species into this tank,
They will be getting ordered next weekend most of them from my work and a couple from online.
The excitement of getting this up and running is getting the better of me but I must hold of to busy this week unfortunately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Turner (1 Mar 2016)

chris-w-89 said:


> Thank you peps I am glad you's like it
> I am planning on getting a group of CPD,Otocinclus, Shrimp and maybe Rosy loaches for live stock.
> As for plants I am planning on getting a good number of species into this tank,
> They will be getting ordered next weekend most of them from my work and a couple from online.
> ...


Let me know if you manage to get Rosy loaches, been hunting them for ages! Hardscape looks great man, get it planted!!


----------



## chris-w-89 (2 Mar 2016)

We got some in tonight bud, I am off tomorrow won't see the guys till Thursday hopefully they will be settled in by then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Turner (2 Mar 2016)

chris-w-89 said:


> We got some in tonight bud, I am off tomorrow won't see the guys till Thursday hopefully they will be settled in by then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ah no way! I bet @jarcher1390 missed these on the order sheet? Please tell me you got some Jonny? Might be taking a drive to Glasgow...


----------



## chris-w-89 (2 Mar 2016)

Haha.., He didn't mention anything about them last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarcher1390 (3 Mar 2016)

Joe Turner said:


> Ah no way! I bet @jarcher1390 missed these on the order sheet? Please tell me you got some Jonny? Might be taking a drive to Glasgow...



Sorry joe


----------

